# 3D Carbon Lip Spoiler Installed



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have the led tail light? OMG IT LOOKS SO NICE.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Yes, I had purchased the BMW 7 series-style a while back....but been contemplating the chrome delete and lip...so after a while this is what I have. Only thing left to the rear is a non RS bumper w/ a painted diffuser.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Yes, I had purchased the BMW 7 series-style a while back....but been contemplating the chrome delete and lip...so after a while this is what I have. Only thing left to the rear is a non RS bumper w/ a painted diffuser.


I agree.
I'm not a fan of the RS bumper.
The car looks good. Good job!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

View attachment 12051
View attachment 12052


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Those taillights are clean! Your mods to the back end look really nice. Good job.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow! When does that go into production? I want one! Great job!


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice work! I figured I would try to dip spoiler this weekend to try and save money but this may change my mind


----------



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

Thats the one i just ordered for my car ..Looks great ! hope it doesn't take 3 weeks for mine to come.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you run silicon sealant around the edges when you fitted it? It looks to be standing a bit "proud" of the metal, which can let water and other gunk under it.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDEEEE
I see you're in Florida!
Last week driving back from Ikea on the highway I am 70% sure it was you who sped past me haha. I distinctly remember your cruze being de-badged and those tail lights. Oh and the black emblem too. funny stuff


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Action..it was more than likely me since I use I75 to get in and out for my commutes. I work next to a body shop and they used a product that plugs holes (not sure if it was a silicone-based product) but they did apply silicone to the spoiler underneath (as per 3D carbons instructions) to secure fitment.


----------



## Slow Motion (Nov 8, 2011)

What did you paint the back trunk chrome piece with? It's too glossy to be plasti dipped


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Where did you get the tail lights? They are so nice!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The paint is the oem-spec black carbon granite code. It was taken off, prepped and painted at the body shop. The tails are from Aliexpress from a vendor named Gigi..wires had to be spliced for the install but its been on for about 8 months and had no issues with them.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have a link for the tail lights?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks great - what kind of 3m adhesive tape did you use for your spoiler?


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks really nice... although I agree the RS bumper looks out of place. I love the RS bumper though personally I hate that I didn't get the RS package.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The link for the lights HOT!!!Free Shipping!!!TaiWan 2009 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LED taillight,Made in TaiWan,waterproof,super good quality!!!-in Rear Lights from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com

I guess I have an RS Spoiler for sale now if anyone is interested (Black Granite) for $100 plus shipping or if any local members want to have a free spoiler for a swap of a non-RS rear bumper (the incentive is the spoiler) please let me know.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> The link for the lights HOT!!!Free Shipping!!!TaiWan 2009 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LED taillight,Made in TaiWan,waterproof,super good quality!!!-in Rear Lights from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com
> 
> I guess I have an RS Spoiler for sale now if anyone is interested (Black Granite) for $100 plus shipping or if any local members want to have a free spoiler for a swap of a non-RS rear bumper (the incentive is the spoiler) please let me know.




440!!!! Do you think they are worth it? Have any problems with the lights? Are they just plug in play? I mean they look super nice but ****! lol Thanks for the link. Ill bookmark it.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I paid around that price shipped..yes its pricey but I believe its worth it. Its only $100 more than the Mercedes-style. I think it looks waay much nicer than the stocks and the Merc clones are using old tech (as opposed to the new "surface emitting led bars") that seem to be trickling down every manufacturer from 2014 on...It gives the Cruze an updated look and NO PROBLEMS at all.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> I paid around that price shipped..yes its pricey but I believe its worth it. Its only $100 more than the Mercedes-style. I think it looks waay much nicer than the stocks and the Merc clones are using old tech (as opposed to the new "surface emitting led bars") that seem to be trickling down every manufacturer from 2014 on...It gives the Cruze an updated look and NO PROBLEMS at all.



Is it plug and play? Simple to install? Did you order from that website then? I wanna make sure its safe and everything. How long have you had them?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

No its not plug n play, I had to splice the stock wires. The site and vendor is pretty much safe as I frequently purchase items off that site. Money is held in escrow (like paypal) until goods are confirmed and ok'd by the purchaser. Ive had them for about 9 months (thru S. Florida's rainy season) and had not had any problems.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> No its not plug n play, I had to splice the stock wires. The site and vendor is pretty much safe as I frequently purchase items off that site. Money is held in escrow (like paypal) until goods are confirmed and ok'd by the purchaser. Ive had them for about 9 months (thru S. Florida's rainy season) and had not had any problems.



Oh great, I know nothing about wires. Maybe someone in the Chicago land on here could help me out and I would give them some $$$


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Oh great, I know nothing about wires. Maybe someone in the Chicago land on here could help me out and I would give them some $$$



Andrei would be my choice for that type of work.
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

